# Scorched Earth - Play-by-Comment Blog.



## K-Slacker (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi all. I'm setting up an online post-apocalyptic RPG, entitled "Scorched Earth", as a weblog. I've run Play by e-Mail games in the past, but this one will by a Play by Comment. If anyone is interested in the idea, check out the following site:

http://scorchedearthrpg.wordpress.com/

The character creation rules are largely complete, but you might also be interested in the "Tribal Defenders" campaign listed under the old "Ground Zero" links as an example of previous games.


----------



## K-Slacker (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi all. We've been going strong on the Scorched Earth Play-by-Comment RPG for almost half a year now. But we've lost one of our players, and now have a character open for anyone who wants to jump in. Cormac is his name; here's his character sheet:

http://scorchedearthrpg.wordpress.com/about-scorched-earth/player-characters/cormac/ 

And here's the site for the game itself:

http://scorchedearthrpg.wordpress.com/ 

Drop me a line if you're interested.


----------



## K-Slacker (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, Cormac didn't last, but the PCs have just liberated a number of captives from a clan of brutish mutants.  If you want to play in an active and exciting post-apocalyptic online game, then now's your chance!


----------



## K-Slacker (Feb 11, 2008)

The Scorched Earth Play-by-Comment RPG is still going strong. A player has bowed out, and we have a PC available for anyone who is interested. Sikich is his name; he's a mutant mind mage, and here's his character sheet:

http://scorchedearthrpg.wordpress.com/about-scorched-earth/player-characters/sikich/ 

And here's the site for the game itself:

http://scorchedearthrpg.wordpress.com/ 

Let me know if you're interested.


----------

